# Where will the All Ords be at the end of October?



## jonojpsg (27 April 2008)

I wanted to see what people thought about the trend in recent years (thought I saw it on ABC news sometime??) that from Nov-Apr the All Ords has gone up by a significantly greater amount than from May-Oct.

Obviously this time around, with the All Ords having dropped from around 6600 to 5700 in the Nov-Apr season, the chances of the following May-Oct half year being worse are lessened to a large degree (let's hope it's not worse!!) but I would be interested to sound you all out on this.

What are people's predictions for the May-Oct season this year?

Oh and to add a bit of incentive, if you specify an actual target in your reply, I'll send a big block of your favourite Cadburys chocolate to the closest pick at the end of October


----------



## Whiskers (27 April 2008)

jonojpsg said:


> Oh and to add a bit of incentive, if you specify an actual target in your reply, I'll send a big block of your favourite Cadburys chocolate to the closest pick at the end of October




Well, that's just tickled my fancy. 

My favourite chocolate is... ahum,  I better do some work on the charts first. :


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 April 2008)

jonojpsg said:


> I wanted to see what people thought about the trend in recent years (thought I saw it on ABC news sometime??) that from Nov-Apr the All Ords has gone up by a significantly greater amount than from May-Oct.
> 
> Obviously this time around, with the All Ords having dropped from around 6600 to 5700 in the Nov-Apr season, the chances of the following May-Oct half year being worse are lessened to a large degree (let's hope it's not worse!!) but I would be interested to sound you all out on this.
> 
> ...




Its all guess work but my guess is 4700 for the end of June as many funds and punters will need to crystallise losses before the end of the financial year. I then see it going up again to 5200 to 5500.  I'm relying on support and resistance lines on my charts as I don't like trying to predict the XAO . A weekly Chart attached in a pdf with the two lines of support resistance sort of, included. So for the chockies I'll say 5345 for Oct.

gg


----------



## osmosis (28 April 2008)

5450 -- that's my guess!


----------



## AnDy62 (28 April 2008)

I think 5800-6000 will be the go with a slow recovery on the cards, as a pluck, my answer is 5850!!


----------



## Whiskers (1 May 2008)

Whiskers said:


> Well, that's just tickled my fancy.
> 
> My favourite chocolate is... ahum,  I better do some work on the charts first. :




Now where was I!

Oh yer, the market has got a bit more to rise now before it comes back a bit mid year, then by end of Oct it should be just about 6,124. :


----------



## CAFA1234 (2 May 2008)

6346, according to my calculator.


----------



## rub92me (7 May 2008)

5642 - Obviously 42 is the answer to life, the universe and everything. 56 is a bit of a guess though :


----------



## wildkactus (7 May 2008)

rub,
so 4242 would be spot on then???.

my guess fwiw is 5853, but only the market will tell.


----------

